# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  mohabbat jab sumar karna

## eastwast

*

mohabbat jab sumar karna



mohabbat jab sumar karna tu sazzish bhi sumar karna
ju mery hisay main aii hai wo aziyat bhi sumar karna



jalaye rakhon gi subha tak main tumharey rasto main apni ankhey
magar kahen zabat tooth jaye tu barish bhi sumar karna



ju hurf lohey wafa pay likhey hoye hai in ko bhi dekh lina
ju raiegha hogi wo sari aibaretey bhi sumar karna



ye sardiyo ka udas musam ki dharkaney barf hogi hai
jab in ki yekh bastagi parakna , tamazatey bhi sumar karna



tum apni majburiyo k kissay zaroor likhna wazahato say 
ju meri ankho main jal bujhhi hai wo khawishay bhi sumar karna




*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nice one.....

----------


## villies

wa wa buhat khoob 
keep posting man :thumbs:

----------


## amreen sweet

*sweet*

nice one imran bohat khob friend nice:smartass:

----------


## alina sweet

*sweet post*

*gr88 nice one post

mohabbat jab sumar karna tu sazzish bhi sumar karna
ju mery hisay main aii hai wo aziyat bhi sumar karna

*

----------


## eastwast

*welldone nice....................:thumbs: 

*

----------


## asma girl

*kiya baat hai app ki*

*nice sweete very sweet post

*

----------


## hina sweet

*mohbbat ka doshman tu aai zamana hai azal se 

dhoka tum ko milya tu koy baat ..............nahi

nice one IMRAN.......... SHUKREYA DISI TWIST APP KI SITE NO 1*

----------


## eastwast

wa wa buhat khoob 
keep posting VERY NICE IMRAN :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball:

----------


## Muzna

waah wah wah bohat poetry hai  :Smile:

----------


## eastwast

* 

SWEETYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

*

----------


## eastwast

*THANX MAN  lay_ball: 

*

----------


## eastwast

*THANX AMREEN

*

----------


## eastwast

*THANX ALINA 

*

----------


## eastwast

*THANX THAREEM

*

----------


## eastwast

*THANX ASMA

*

----------


## eastwast

*THANX HINA

*

----------


## eastwast

*THANX ANSA

*

----------


## eastwast

*Thanx Friend Muzna
*

----------


## Tulip

Awesome eastwest, bohat aala.

----------


## azizzour

just a love for ever for every one that is the meaning of life

----------

